# Convincing Parents to let me have pet snake



## GhoulGecko (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi all,
This is my first post and I'm just going to ask for some advice. I have been trying for months now to convince my parents to let me have a snake. It was actually the first reptile I asked for. My Mum was okay with it at first but my Dad hated the idea.

I have asked everyone i know of options and tried everything but they just won't give in. What should I do?

Cheers.


----------



## Foozil (Dec 30, 2017)

Welcome! Can't help though  Good luck


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 30, 2017)

i've been trying for years, nothing. lets hope your parents will open up though.


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 30, 2017)

Some people just don't like snakes. I have a friend that I rarely see just because she is now married to a man who has such a phobia of snakes he has to leave the house if the word snake or python is used or a photo shown and he has never been to my house because I keep snakes. He is of English background but his brother lives in Southern NSW on a country property infested with tigers and red bellied blacks and has no such issues. (he doesn't visit there either)


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 30, 2017)

my parents are like that, just really ignorant and uneducated on snakes.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 30, 2017)

Tell them about the responsibilities and how you have done research (which I hope you have) to give it. A good life. Tell them they are fairly low maintenance and you will pay for everything. This is what I did for my 2nd


----------



## GhoulGecko (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks guys. My dad is of English background too so he hates them. I've done research and tried multiple techniques to convince them but nothing works. They barely even listen to me anymore.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi GhoulGecko, 
Is it because your dad dislikes snakes? If so I agree with yellowtail in that his mind might not be changed, some people can't get over their fears. However, you could try getting him to handle a snake, to show that they aren't as bad as he thought. That's what turned my mum around 
I would also recommend getting a well paying job if you don't have one already, as it'll be easier to convince them if they don't have to pay for anything!
If your dad won't budge on the snake, maybe look at other reptiles instead? Perhaps a blue tongue or bearded dragon.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 30, 2017)

what i've done: several yeas of research and have showed them such, have said i will do all the work and pay for it all, even going as far as to show i have enough money, say i'll get a burrowing species that they'll never see, and hundreds(or at least 50) other things, nothing, they won't spend 5 minutes even trying to learn about them either, until i move out no hope of having them in the house, or even outside.
[doublepost=1514592283,1514592106][/doublepost]also, maybe a small monitor if you can't get a snake? closest relative to snakes.


----------



## GhoulGecko (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks guys I will try that all.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 30, 2017)

Give your parents an ultimatum... You get a snake or start doing drugs, get tattoos and piercings. LOL My parents didn't ever care what pets I had, as long as I didn't wind up with tattoos and smoking.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 30, 2017)

wouldn't work(for me), nice idea tho lol


----------



## SpottedPythons (Dec 30, 2017)

Keep trying - be persistent. You really have to _show _them you're doing your research. Rather than tell them, try and let them notice on their own how dedicated you are. You'll lessen your chances if you keep bugging them, but bring it up every now and then just to show them it isn't a passing phase. Like the members above have posted, be aware of the commitments involved, and at the same time try and (gently) educate your parents on how easy they are to keep. If they really, really will not allow a snake, another reptile may be amenable to you. Try and figure out what aspect of the snake they really aren't comfortable with (e.g mice in the freezer) and work towards changing their mind about that. Best of luck!  It took me an entire year to finally convince them, and several months after that to "prove" my commitment.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 30, 2017)

the what aspect they are okay with thing you said- for me that is impossible, i've tried such over 50 times, they just say i don't need to know why. D:


----------



## Nerdhero (Dec 30, 2017)

I agree with spottedpythons. First find out what it is they don't like about having a snake. Electricity bill, space, simply scared of them? Each of these problems would have a different resolution. 

Show them why they are so fascinating, I just love the way they move but also...shedding, feeding (might turn off some people) they dont blink and sleep with their eyes open!! The way they feel (not at all slimy and kinda muscly) 

But in the end its their house and honestly their decision. My parents gave me all the opportunities i needed in life so not being able to have a snake at home was frustrating but i respected their decision. I bought my place 3 months ago and i have a diamond a childrens and a pygmy beardie already!!


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 30, 2017)

Can I ask what’s stopping you from buying one without their permission? Are you under age required for license


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 30, 2017)

also have brothers that dislike them, so while i could maybe get a small elapid and call it a legless lizard, otherwise he'll kill it if he finds out, plus not many people are gonna sell someone as young as me a elapid/colubrid, lol.
[doublepost=1514595501,1514595467][/doublepost](maybe a colubrid, but they know most colubrid species)


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 30, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> Can I ask what’s stopping you from buying one without their permission? Are you under age required for license


I don't recommend doing the above.
@Bl69aze, this is not good advice. The guy could end up homeless at worst or with a snake that is homeless at best.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 30, 2017)

along with them probably getting rid of it if they find it, lol


----------



## Nerdhero (Dec 30, 2017)

Keeping it in secret is definitely not a good idea. If you cannot reliably provide consistant care then its not fair on the snake you get either. 

Buying something now and having a negative experience is silly when you will have ample opportunity in the future to properly own a snake


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 30, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Give your parents an ultimatum... You get a snake or start doing drugs, get tattoos and piercings. LOL My parents didn't ever care what pets I had, as long as I didn't wind up with tattoos and smoking.


This isn't good advice either, well not the ultimatum bit anyway.
You could try to have a conversation about the things you want to do in regard to reptiles and about these things preventing you from being influenced by the seedier side of life ie. drugs, partying etc.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 30, 2017)

more so just the fact that i'll most likely be waiting over 6 years after wanting one for over 6 years already and the fact that it is one of my dream animals that sucks, and the fact that i'll be waiting a while for what i will be getting, some sort of monitor because the ones i'll be able to get still cost quite a bit, no way to win when you're in my situation.


----------



## Foozil (Dec 30, 2017)

Just wanna point out @GhoulGecko is only young


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 30, 2017)

we're similar in age then, lol.


----------



## Nerdhero (Dec 30, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> no way to win when you're in my situation.



1st world problems mate

Edit: just saw your both very young so your attitudes are reasonable for your age. Life could be a lot worse. Here i am 21 and sounding like an old fart already
[doublepost=1514596818,1514596359][/doublepost]Had a thought. Has your parents ever actual held/seen snakes in captivity or are the opinions based off tv shows etc?

I didnt fall in love with snakes until i first held one, the local wildlife sunctuary actually do little presentations at my work so ive been lucky to have a few opportunities to handle very tame and very large carpets. The big boy named cuddles was over 3m but somehow not very intimidating.

Maybe just try get them to a sanctuary where you can see them up close and maybe handle? They feel nothing like what most people expect


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 30, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> I don't recommend doing the above.
> @Bl69aze, this is not good advice. The guy could end up homeless at worst or with a snake that is homeless at best.


You think they’d kick him out??!

Why do the parents have to have anything to do with it if it’s his own money.

It’s not fair on him because his dads scared of a harmless snake. I can understand if he wanted to get a venomous and his dad refused it.
Hopefully his dad wears gloves while picking the weeds so his hands don’t get dirty.


Should do what you want to do. Find the reason of not being allowed to get one, if it is because your dad is scared tell him to man up.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 30, 2017)

i know it could be worse, but that's like saying people shouldn't view the quick death of someone as bad because others have been tortured to death. yes, they've seen snakes in captivity, they just hold the redneck attitude to snakes.


----------



## Stuart (Dec 30, 2017)

Oh to feel young and entitled to the world owing me a living again...

I would not recommend either providing the ultimatum or bringing a snake into your parents house unless you can live with any and ALL consequences... Unfortunately these days people think that they can get away with anything and the other person being offended is that persons fault rather than the consequences of their actions.. Remember, your parents taught you to use a spoon...

My suggestion is to wait until you are in a situation where you can have a snake in your own space..


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 30, 2017)

and yes, if i had children i'd let them have animals aslong as 1.they could pay for it 2. it wasn't venomous/dangerously aggrsive etc, taking the rights of owning an animal from people isn't a good thing if they are well versed on it.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 30, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> You think they’d kick him out??!
> 
> Why do the parents have to have anything to do with it if it’s his own money.
> 
> ...


Yes it is possible.
It is their choice because it is their house.


----------



## Foozil (Dec 30, 2017)

Well when I first started to get interested in owning a snake, I showed my dad all their care requirements and disproved all of their common misconceptions and he was fine with them. He even grew up in a family who hate snakes. In my opinion some people are just not open to listen to the facts because they have such strong feelings towards them. And for the record I was 12 (and still am  ) but I had done HEAPS of research, which I know you have too. BTW GhoulGecko isn't asking for anything venomous, just a small python, but to his parents a snake is bad and wants to kill you no exceptions. sorry I should probably let you tell them this Ghoul lol


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 30, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> and yes, if i had children i'd let them have animals aslong as 1.they could pay for it 2. it wasn't venomous/dangerously aggrsive etc, taking the rights of owning an animal from people isn't a good thing if they are well versed on it.


Owning an animal is not a right, it is a privilege. A privilege that his parents can choose to provide for him or her or choose not to. It isn't like owning an animal gives you experience to succeed in life and without it you will be a failure.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 30, 2017)

i realise the mistake in my comment, sorry. also,
[doublepost=1514598027,1514597868][/doublepost]my parents knows that all i want is even just a pygmy python or keelback, that they aren't venomous, that i'll buy everything, that i'll keep maintanance up, that they won't have to see it, i have disproven over 20 common misconceptions, i have showed them i have a passion for them, have showed how much research i have done, etc. no budging, and therefor i'll have to wait for a while..as ina long while, and then hopefully move into my own house and be able to own one.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 30, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> Owning an animal is not a right, it is a privilege. A privilege that his parents can choose to provide for him or her or choose not to. It isn't like owning an animal gives you experience to succeed in life and without it you will be a failure.


Owning an animal or multiple can give you plenty of experience to succeed, if you want to go down the animal care industry line of work. Have to start somewhere


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 30, 2017)

I realize the frustration of being young and not being allowed the things you want or think you deserve,when I was young my parents wouldn't let me have a motorbike even though my father had been riding for years.I had to move out to buy 1.You will be old enough one day,just don't wish your life away; Now I am 60 and wish I was young again !


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 30, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> Owning an animal or multiple can give you plenty of experience to succeed, if you want to go down the animal care industry line of work. Have to start somewhere


Yes it can help with a career in animals but you can do it without owning animals. I don't know about helping you to succeed though, there are a lot more important factors in succeeding than owning animals.


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 30, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> You think they’d kick him out??!
> 
> Why do the parents have to have anything to do with it if it’s his own money.
> 
> ...



Can you please do me a favour and re-read this when you’re a parent?


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 30, 2017)

i'll never wish i was young again, and if so very very young. mostly because i can do nothing i really want more than maybe 3 times a year, aka herping, travelling(barely go out of state every 3 years even) etc. just realised i sound like an entitles ****, oh well.


----------



## alichamp (Dec 30, 2017)

I don't know how old you are or the reasons why your parents are not keen on the idea - as others have suggested it may be useful to you to discuss this with them and go from there. Don't argue initially, just discuss openly and try to understand their point of view.

I agreed for my daughter to have a lizard and 2 years later a snake. She is only 10. I can tell you about the things that went on to convince me that it is reasonable for her to have these pets, as a parent.

1) Commitment.
If we think it's a phase, or you are a kid that develops different interests regularly the concern is that it will be an interesting novelty at first and then the phase will pass. Borrow and read lots of books about reptiles and care in captivity, make a list of what you need to know about equipment set up and ongoing care, handling etc. But better still if it is something you have shown commitment to over time. Join the local herp society, attend meetings and contribute and even volunteer for stuff if you can. (For my daughter I'm talking years here)

2) Responsibility.
We need to be confident you can care for another being for its life. Say you do your regular chores that you're supposed to, are fairly reliable in the household, and have an understanding of what animals need and the interest to deliver. ie You will prepare the food, change the water bowl, clean out the enclosure, etc without us nagging or having to do it ourselves because you don't want to anymore.

3) It's our problem.
Ultimately, responsibility (and cost) for the animal falls back to us as the adults. So in the end, once you move out/go overseas/go to uni/lose interest or go do something else it's possible (likely) we will end up with it for 30 years. So we need to be ok with that possibility and comfortable with the animal and set up. Also it goes in our house, it needs equipment, it needs to be set up somewhere and it may need holiday care or whatever. If they just don't like it or aren't prepared to deal with this there's probably not much that can be done to change their minds unless the first 2 points are so convincing that it outweighs this one, and even peaks their interest enough to bring them around to the beauty of reptiles.

These are my thoughts as a parent, not sure if it helps you, but decided to add as it might give some ideas as to parents make these types of decisions - no, it's (usually) not just because we are mean dream squashers!

ADDED: And definitely don't do anything that would show disrespect, immaturity or get your parents offside, like get it anyway or hide it. Best thing for the snake is to have parents on board as you will probably need their support and resources for SOMETHING at some point. Acting like a turd will definitely not help you and will only show you aren't mature enough to have a snake.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 30, 2017)

well said Alichamp,kids do go through phases and suddenly don't want a "dragon" or "snake " anymore,they want a scorpion or a dog or an Xbox


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 30, 2017)

none of those would work, have tried all lol.
[doublepost=1514607206,1514607174][/doublepost]for me at least, maybe the OP has better chances.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 30, 2017)

Some good (and not so good) suggestions above. Buy or borrow a book on keeping snakes, and leave it lying around so your parents see it. When they ask, you tell them that while you respect their wishes about not getting a snake, you will get a snake one day, and you want to learn everything you can beforehand.
There are two excellent books: A Guide to Australian Pythons in Captivity, by Adam Elliott, and Keeping and Breeding Australian Pythons, by Mike Swan.
Even if they don't change their minds, you will be learning how to care for your eventual python properly. And hang around on here, there's plenty to learn as well.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 30, 2017)

Too many "bubble-wrap parents" today. Kids nowadays can't have or do anything unless it's playing with an iPad or Xbox in front of the tv. People tend to parent how they were parented. I've encountered parents my own age who think the idea of having a dog is absolutely absurd. I feel sorry for those children. Kids as old as mine who've never been fishing or camping or who've never ridden a bike. As The generations progress, those people will only get worse. My kids are being brought up just as I was. Exposed to the natural world and encouraged to explore the wonders that it offers. Both of my kids currently 7 & 9 have pet dogs, snakes, turtles, frogs, budgies, spiders, scorpions, fish, yabbies and mice. So what if it becomes our responsibility, our children are our responsibility and steering them or encouraging them to take a valid interest in the natural world is probably the best thing you could do as a parent.


----------



## Foozil (Dec 30, 2017)

@Aussiepride83 is it a little weird keeping pet mice and pet snakes?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 30, 2017)

Foozil said:


> @Aussiepride83 is it a little weird keeping pet mice and pet snakes?


No, my kids understand the circle of life (Lion King) lol the mice, (a percentage of them wind up as snake food) and the baby yabbies become turtle food. They love watching David Attenborogh documentaries which I'm thankful for given the garbage on tv today.


----------



## Foozil (Dec 30, 2017)

Ok thats good


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 30, 2017)

i've actually heard vegans say it's cruel to feed snakes mice


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 30, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> i've actually heard vegans say it's cruel to feed snakes mice


We've had vegans on AFT wanting to know why their ELN's are sick and dying... turns out they had never offered it whole live fish, yabbies or anything because they themselves were vegan.

Yes... there's all kinds of stupid.


----------



## Foozil (Dec 30, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> i've actually heard vegans say it's cruel to feed snakes mice



????? I'm speechless ?????


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 30, 2017)

there's a special place for people that dumb.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 30, 2017)

It is worth considering that the parents may actually have a genuine phobia of snakes. There is a significant difference between being afraid of something and having a phobia of it. Those who have never experienced this usually cannot understand the extreme fear generated by a phobia. The degree of terror experienced is not rational, but it is real. I have a sister who is an animal person and has been all her life. She is comfortable with reptiles and handled my blueys, eastern bearded dragons, carpets etc. when still a little tacker. However, if a moth flies into the room, she immediately goes hysterical. She can live with spiders camped in her house but she has a phobia about moths. Her reaction to such an innocuous animal does not make sense at all. Such is the nature of phobias. Unfortunately genuine phobias are not easily changed

Consideration for others, developing an ethic of being hard-working and contributing your share or more, along with tolerance and patience, are more valuable attributes to develop for getting on the world of work, regardless of what work, than casual home experience.

Volunteering at a zoo or a nature reserve or similar is a good way to have exposure to reptiles and learn about keeping at the same time. Joining a herpetological group and getting to know other keepers, or even a naturalists’ group, is another avenue to get regular involvement with these animals.

In my experience with youths, where someone would say “I want…” and complain that it was not forthcoming, the first question I would ask is “Well what have you done and what do you continue to do to deserve it? Do you really think you have earned it?”. I would also say to parents that every child needs a hobby - involvement in something that they can be passionate about and has positive outcomes for them.

It may be that you cannot do everything you want to now, but do what you can and continue to interact with others who share your passion. Continue to do other things that help maintain that passion. Without being in your parents’ faces about it, just ensure that they are aware of what you do on an on-going basis, so they at least know for certain this not just a passing fad. If there is any give in their attitudes, that’s the way to bring it out – with patience and persistence. In other words, don’t continue to tell them, actually show them.


----------



## GBWhite (Dec 30, 2017)

My advice would be to follow the advice of Pinefamily. In addition to the books they have suggested don't just go for books on keeping reptiles also try and broaden your knowledge & get your hands on Rick Shine's "Australian Snakes, A Natural History", "Pythons of Australia, A Natural History" by Geordie Torr, any field guides on Australian snakes such as those published by Steve Wilson & Gerry Swan. Anything by Chris Mattison.

Asking for things like this for birthday presents etc will show your parents that you have a genuine interest in reptiles. 

As well as he above if your old enough consider what Mike (Bluetongue1) has suggested and ask to be allowed to volunteer at a wildlife park. Either way ask to join a herp society and get your parents to attend meetings with you. It's an excellent way to let your parents see the people involved in world of reptiles first hand and break down any barriers. Even if you can't attend meetings regularly, as a member you'd be eligible to go on field trips and receive newsletters and periodicals. 

I was lucky as a kid to have parents that supported anything that interested me and I've continued along the same lines with my kids. Seems the effort was well worth while.

The little girl in this photo is my daughter at 3 years old when my wife and I owned and operated a live reptile display. She's now 21 and has a menagerie of her own which includes birds, rats, mice, dog, pythons, beardeds, bluetongues, knob tailed geckos & frogs.



My son at 7 years old with his Olive Python (that is now touching 4 metres).


Both the kids with the Olive


My boy last year at 15 helping to relocate a couple of Red Bellied Blacks and a large carpet. He's got a couple of his own snakes these days but loves to come out with me when we do night spotting around here and assists with cleaning enclosures which includes vens. Also used to come with me to remove troublesome Browns in Inverell since 10 years old.


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 30, 2017)

It is difficult as a parent when children want stuff as already said they go thru fads then find something else and don’t bother with the thing you having been nagging for ages about (not saying this is you)
I was lucky I had my first snake for my 13th birthday which my (English parents let me have ) I had her for 17yrs ,she had to stay at me mums as my wife didn’t like snakes but went and looked after it there and when my lad asked for his 13th birthday I let him , my new wife doesn’t like snakes but has let him have it in his room at mine and my snakes are also in his room which she never goes in , when we have them out she does look a bit funny at me , and when one of my little ones escaped and came out of her work bag that night after she had been at work all , she did tell me off , but seems like she may have taken it to work lol, might of been worse if it slithered out on the staff room table, was only a six inch corn snake tho, but she doesn’t mind them being in then house and hers and my grandkids love them , now if he had asked for a spider that would of been different,lol luckily both of us don’t like them 

phobias are something not easily overcome I’m afraid

As bluetongue just said it may be worth volunteering at a zoo or rescue centre, that way you gain plenty of experience and get your snake fix at the same time till either your parents come round or you get your own place

Good luck 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foozil (Dec 30, 2017)

Just as some background info, Ghoul has been asking his parents for 3 + years so its definitely no fad.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Dec 30, 2017)

Foozil said:


> Just as some background info, Ghoul has been asking his parents for 3 + years so its definitely no fad.


Not saying this applies to Ghoul, but I think most parents here can agree that kids can ask for a long time, then lose interest after they get it. Maybe this is why your parents are wary?


----------



## Foozil (Dec 30, 2017)

Good point!


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 30, 2017)

As someone who’s just done 2years of volunteering at 2 extremely popular places in nsw for reptile teams, I can safely confirm that it is one of the best options for anyone, even better than getting your own, as you get to work with exotics and native herpetofauna.


----------



## kankryb (Dec 30, 2017)

When I was a kid, all I wanted was a snake but my mom hated/feared snakes, worms, things without legs
But I could have lizard and turtles and spiders so I kept that till I was older and moved on my own, then I had a world of snakes and now I'm going on 50 and only keep lizard and spiders again  I hope you can work something out but don't keep a snake without permission it will end bad for you and the snake.
PS. 
My kids had all kind of reptiles of their own choice(frogs snakes lizards) and they are now 19 and 21 and have no interest in reptiles anymore


----------



## GhoulGecko (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi everyone.
Thank you so much for your ideas and advice. I just wanted to put out that actually already have done a lot of them and things still haven’t worked.

For example,
I have already tried buying books looking into snakes, constantly looking them up online and even do presentations on them.
Once I even did a stand up act about how it would impact our family buy getting a snake by they still weren’t convinced.

I would also like to say I’m definitely not a fad because I have
Done multiple chores, activities and vocal arguments to convince them.

Another argument I saw was to go volunteer for a zoo keeper for a day. I actually have done this and told my parents all about the amazing snakes and how no one was afraid of them. But they still weren’t convinced.

Sometimes I think my dad has a phobia of snakes but when I call him out on it he just denis me and says he doesn’t. But when I ask why he doesn’t say anything.

But thanks for all the advice guys!
Cheers.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 31, 2017)

closest zoo type thing around here you have to be 14 to volunteer, which i am not. (yet  )


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 31, 2017)

That’s good then ghoulgecko , experience is a really valuable tool in life at least you will be nicely prepared for when you eventually get your own, just keep up up the hard work which you definitely seem to be doing then your parents slowly may come around, sounds like your being really mature about I. Think that’s definitely the best way to win your parents round
Good luck for 2018 , it may be your year

Ghoulgecko and imported_tuatara don’t wish your life’s away [emoji4] it’s not always fun being an adult before you know it you will be over 40 and wonder where time went 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 31, 2017)

So if I understand you right, Ghoulgecko, your parents haven't given you a reason why you can't have a snake?
The best thing you can do now is to back off, and drop the subject for a while. Keep reading and researching, and let them see that you are. Also, if they ask you what you want for your birthday, start asking for accessories and bits and pieces you will need when you do own a snake: hook, infrared temp gun, hides, etc. Don't ask for a snake, just the other things you need. They will see that you are serious, and maybe, just maybe, they will overcome their fears. Let them bring the subject up though.
Good luck!


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 31, 2017)

they know i'm serious lol, don't think they're so stubborn that they think that years of asking for an animal is just a phase etc.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 31, 2017)

Do the same as I suggested above for Ghoulgecko, I_t.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 31, 2017)

i have done such before, except they'd just think it''d be for one of the monitors or geckos i want, as i'm much bigger into monitors, just monitors aren't as cheap unless a large species, sadly.


----------



## GhoulGecko (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi,
Thanks everyone I will try all of those things.


----------



## Eriquar (Jan 30, 2018)

GhoulGecko said:


> Hi all,
> This is my first post and I'm just going to ask for some advice. I have been trying for months now to convince my parents to let me have a snake. It was actually the first reptile I asked for. My Mum was okay with it at first but my Dad hated the idea.
> 
> I have asked everyone i know of options and tried everything but they just won't give in. What should I do?
> ...




Hi, I WAS one of those parents who flat refused to allow my son to have a snake. He joined this forum and kept researching and bugging me. I finally gave in, I decided to not let my fear get in the way of something he was clearly passionate about.
The snake arrived, Im doing the "if that gets out Im killing it" thing.
Long story short, I managed t look at it, then touch it! Few weeks in I could hold it altho still quite scared of it. Was holding it while son was cleaning out the clickclak tub, snakie stretched out and licked me on the nose! That was it for me! Totally in love with this scaly monster!
6 months later we had 17 snakes of various types, stimmies, childrens, bredli, murray darlings, jungles and womas.

So my advice to you is, never give up, keep researching, show them this post! Lol..
Best of luck xxx


----------



## GhoulGecko (Jan 30, 2018)

Eriquar said:


> Hi, I WAS one of those parents who flat refused to allow my son to have a snake. He joined this forum and kept researching and bugging me. I finally gave in, I decided to not let my fear get in the way of something he was clearly passionate about.
> The snake arrived, Im doing the "if that gets out Im killing it" thing.
> Long story short, I managed t look at it, then touch it! Few weeks in I could hold it altho still quite scared of it. Was holding it while son was cleaning out the clickclak tub, snakie stretched out and licked me on the nose! That was it for me! Totally in love with this scaly monster!
> 6 months later we had 17 snakes of various types, stimmies, childrens, bredli, murray darlings, jungles and womas.
> ...



Thank-you, this could really help me!


----------



## Eriquar (Jan 30, 2018)

GhoulGecko said:


> Thank-you, this could really help me!



I might add that I am totally terrified of earthworms, hyperventilate, freeze on the spot, and pass out lol

Gimme a snake anyday over a worm!


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 30, 2018)

Eriquar said:


> I might add that I am totally terrified of earthworms, hyperventilate, freeze on the spot, and pass out lol
> 
> Gimme a snake anyday over a worm!


I have lots of reptiles, but put a moth in front of me or even in the room and I'll run away faster than the road runner!


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 30, 2018)

Eriquar said:


> Hi, I WAS one of those parents who flat refused to allow my son to have a snake.



Awesome story. Thanks for sharing.


----------

